# Desinfektion von Pflanzen



## Annett (21. Okt. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

so langsam muss ich darüber nachdenken, wie ich meine tropische Seerose wieder ins Aquarium bekomme.
Leider ist sie ziemlich groß geworden in ihrem Topf und an den Blättern wird sich einiges an __ Schnecken, Larven usw. angesiedelt haben. Ich kann zwar einen Teil davon sicherlich händisch entfernen, aber mit Sicherheit nicht alles. Letztes Jahr hatte ich im Januar dann fliegende __ Libellen im Wohnzimmer. Sowas möchte ich nicht nochmal.... zumal im Becken meine Garnelen munter umherlaufen und das so bleiben soll!

Also, womit kann ich das gute Stück ordentlich desinfizieren ohne die Pflanze umzubringen? 
Kaliumpermanganat? Malachit grün? Und wie hoch sollte die Dosierung sein?
Irgendwie hatten wir schon mal drüber gesprochen, aber ich finde es jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Dodi (21. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Moin Annett!

Zum Glück notiere ich mir so etwas - für den Fall der Fälle...

z. B.:
2 g Kaliumpermanganat
in 40 l Wasser auflösen.

Pflanzen/Steine darin ca. 30 Min. baden, abspülen - fertig!

Meinen Pflanzen bisher gut bekommen.


----------



## Eugen (21. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Hallo Annett,
da kann ich mich dem Dodi nur anschliessen. 0,05%ige Lösung KMnO4 ist ok. 2-3 maliges Baden für je 10-15 min ist vll. effektiver. Aber aufgepasst,Kaliumpermanganatlsg gibt eklige Flecken auf der Haut und auf Textilien. Also mit Handschuhen und im Freien arbeiten und gründlich abspülen !

Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Annett (21. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

bin vorhin noch fix in die Apotheke gefahren (machen 12Uhr zu) und habe mir 2g abwiegen lassen. Damit werde ich dann heute oder morgen zu Werke gehen 
Handschuhe und alte Sachen werde ich dann wohl auch mal besser benutzen. (das ich solche Aktionen besser im Freien betreibe... dafür würde Schwiegerma schon sorgen  )
Danke für die Tips!


----------



## Mink (21. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Hi Annett!

Wieviel hast du denn für die 2g bezahlt?

und hat alles gut geklappt?

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## Annett (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Hallo Martin,

gerade mal 0,65 Euro. Ob der Preis ok war, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Für mich war er es jedenfalls. 
Ich wollte eigentlich noch 2 g extra.. aber die Apothekerin hatte nicht mehr genug vorrätig.  Naja, dann halt beim nächsten Mal.
Gestern habe ich es nicht über mich gebracht meine "Hübsche" aus dem Teich zu nehmen. Die Blüte wollte sich angesichts gestiegener Wassertemperaturen (immerhin 13,5°C gestern am frühen Nachmittag) doch noch öffnen. 
 
Und da der Wetterbericht auch vorerst weiterhin hohe Temperaturen vorhersagt, bleibt sie drin, bis es nicht mehr geht. Der Mörtelkübel mit 40l Fassungsvermögen ist schon gesäubert. Sollten dann also alles flot über die Bühne gehen.


----------



## Mink (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

iHolla!
Na die 65ct sind ja wohl mal garnix, wenn man dann wirklich saubere Pfanzen und gesunde Fischlein/ Garnelen hat.
Aber eine Libelle im Wohnzimmer hätte dich schon so ihre reiz... *g*


----------



## Eugen (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

So und jetzt sag noch was einer über Apothekenpreise  
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Annett (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Moin,

die Desinfektion wurde gestern, hoffentlich erfolgreich, abgeschlossen.
Bilder der Aktion findet Ihr hier.

Als ich das grau-schwarze Pülverchen in den Maurerbottich rieseln lies, wußte ich plötzlich, warum ich die Warnung von Eugen bezüglich Handschuhen und alten Sachen ernst genommen hatte.  
Danke!!


----------



## Eugen (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Hallo Annett,
grau-schwarzes Pülverchen ?? K-Permanganat sind eigentlich blauschwarze, m etallisch glänzende Plättchen.
Die braunen Wurzeln kommen vom entstehenden Manganoxid.
So hätten deine Finger ausgesehen  

Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Annett (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Hallo Eugen,

ok, dann hab ich es falsch ausgedrückt... hab ja auch nicht lange Zeit zum Anstarren der Plättchen gehabt. 
Meine Finger wären so braun geworden? Ihhhhhhhhhhh, das kommt dann also gleich nach Walnusshänden!

Und ich dachte, Du wolltest mich eher vor lila Händen und Sachen bewahren


----------



## rainthanner (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*



> gerade mal 0,65 Euro. Ob der Preis ok war, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Für mich war er es jedenfalls.


 
Hallo, 

tut zwar jetzt nichts zur Sache, aber interessant ist es allemal: 

0,65Euro / 2gr macht einen Kilopreis von 325Euro. 

Das Kilo Kailumpermanganat kostet im Verkauf 32,50 Euro inkl. Steuer. 


Die Apotheke hat dir also mal eben das 10-fache abgeknöpft.  
Da sieht man mal wieder wie recht unsere armen Apotheker haben, wenn sie jammern. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Hi.

Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit braunen Händen und ich hab dazu noch nie Handschuhe getragen. Hab das Zeug immer gleich so schnell wie möglich abgewaschen. Da passiert nix.

Nur wenn man im Labor ein 500 ml Becherglas mit einer tief dunkelvioletten KMnO4 Lösung runterschmeist  und das Zeug den ganzen Schrank und den Boden einsaut, kann das schon mächtig braune und blaue Flecken verursachen. Die Spuren sind heute noch zu sehen.


----------



## Annett (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Hallo Rainer,

und was mache ich dann mit den übergebliebenen 998g wenn ich mir 1kg kaufe? :? 

Für mich war der Preis ok., zumal ich solche Mindermengen auch nur schlecht genau genug abwiegen kann. 
Vermutlich hat die kleine Dose mehr zum Preis beigetragen als der Inhalt.

Bei Mindermengen ist es aber überall im täglichen Leben so, dass Du mehr bezahlen mußt. Ob Pflanzenschutzmittel, Getreide oder Zwiebeln. Willst Du nur ein paar ml oder kg, dann bezahlst Du halt pro Mengeneinheit wesentlich mehr als wenn Du gleich ein 600l Fass, einen Big-Bag oder einen ganzen LKW voll orderst. 
Der Zwischenhändler will eben auch was verdienen und das ist in diesem Falle die Apotheke. Mehr als 65 Cent hat sie aber in diesem Fall an mir definitiv nicht verdient. 
Und die gönne ich unseren kleinen Dorfapotheke zum Samstagmittag doch gern.


----------



## Eugen (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Hallo Rainer,
ich bekomm das Kilo sogar für ca. 16 Euro  
Nur, was mach ich als Einzelhändler mit den restlichen 998 gr. ?
Da das kein Renner ist, bestell ich 10 bzw 25 gr.
Und das ist eben etwas teurer, dann kommt noch die Kruke und das Etikett dazu. Ich muss die Chemikalie auch noch prüfen (ca. 1 h Arbeit) und was verdienen will ich auch noch. Gruß, Eugen


----------



## rainthanner (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Hallo Annett, 

natürlich hast du da Recht. 
Ich wollte das nur mal verdeutlichen.  

Den Rest hättest mir senden können, oder besser umgekehrt: 
Ich dir einen Rest. 


Aber wieder mal so gesehen: 
Meine Strom- und Wasserabnahmen sind sicher keine Mindermengen und da bekomme ich auch keinen Rabatt.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Eugen (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Hallo Rainer,
zur Verdeutlichung, die Kalkulation in der Apo, welche gesetzlich geregelt ist:
-.16  KMnO4, -.30 Etikett+Kruke, -.12 Aufschlag, -.10 MwSt.
für die 12 Cent stell ich mich hin und füll das Zeugs ab (wehe ein Krümel fällt daneben) und hab es vorher auf Reinheit und Idendität geprüft (gesetzl. vorgeschrieben). Weiss nicht,was du beruflich machst und wie du kalkulierst.
Aber solche Dinge sind in der Apo inzwischen Dienstleistung, die nicht zum Geldmachen geeignet sind. Und ne Rezepturwaage zum Abwiegen musst du dir bei deinem Kilo auch erst mal kaufen
Gruß, Eugen
PS. Ich kann dir auch nen 100kg-Sack besorgen,der ist noch günstiger !!


----------



## Annett (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Hi Rainer,

was Du denen abnimmst, ist aus Sicht der Wasserwerke und Stromlieferanten eben trotzdem noch eine Mindermenge. 
Zumindest im Vergleich zur Industrie, die tausende von m³ Wasser und Strom im Megawattbereich? verbrauchen. Für den Betrieb hier haben wir auch, nach m.W. keinen günstigeren Tarif, weil selbst wir nicht genug Strom abnehmen. 
Wie auch? Wo wir doch mit Diesel fahren und den Trockner mit Gas erhitzen.

Wir haben im Jahr 2003 übrigens unsere Zwiebeln wegen der Trockenheit bewässern müssen. Preis für 9.680m³ sagen und schreibe 242 Euro. Allerdings ist das kein Trinkwasser, sondern Tiefbrunnenwasser aus einem für viel Geld gebohrten Brunnen (60 oder gar 90m tief)!
Kommt bei Euch kein Brunnen in Frage? Oder ne Photovoltaikanlage, wo Du den eigenen Strom entsprechend an den Energieversorger verkaufen kannst?? 

@Eugen
Und ich könnte PSM  ziemlich kostengünstig besorgen, nur ist das halt nicht erlaubt.
Da halten die Preise im Gartencenter nie und nimmer mit, aber was will ein Schrebergärtner mit 600l Round up???? Die verwenden das dann am Ende noch pur und schädigen so sehr nachhaltig die Umwelt. 


Ich habe die 65 Cent gerne bezahlt (ehrlich gesagt, war ich noch überrascht, dass es so wenig war), weil ich froh darüber bin nicht erst in die nächste Apotheke fahren zu müssen (bestimmt 15km hin) und dafür dann das Benzin zu bezahlen. 
Warum nur entstehen immer mehr Einkaufsmöglichkeiten wieder in Wohngebieten oder direkt an/in der Stadt? Autofahren wird nicht günstiger... und der ÖNV auch nicht.
Die Apothekerin soll doch auch ihre Brötchen bezahlen können und ihre Angestellte (die Mutter von Joachims Schulfreund). Wäre unser Allgemeinarzt direkt nebenan nicht mehr, dann gebe es mit Sicherheit auch die Apo nicht mehr länger... gerade wenn Medikament erst bestellt werden müssen, wäre das sehr nervig!!


----------



## Peopls (6. März 2007)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Gegen was hilft den diese desinfektion genua?
Sterben da auch zufällig __ Egel ab? Möchte meinen
Teich neu anlegen, denn die überfüllung der Egel ist nicht grad wenig.
Jetzt besaugen die schon die Fische, und wollte bei dem neu Anlegen
gleich die Pflanzen "rein waschen"

Gruß Gavin


----------



## karsten. (6. März 2007)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Hallo
möglicherweise reinigt es den Egeln den Darm  

_Kaliumpermanganat: Desinfektionsmittel, das durch Oxydation wirkt, Anwendung gegen diverse (meist einzellige) Ektoparasiten und Pilze oder zur Desinfektion von Aquarien und Zubehör. Zersetzt sich nach wenigen Stunden, Rückstände sind ungiftig. Trotzdem gibt es zur Krankheitsbehandlung häufig geeignetere Mittel._
Quelle:
(immer wieder gern !)

Gegen __ Egel hilft Phenol   , Mixturen wie Cyprinocur und noch ein paar 
andere Zellgifte.

bloß:

wenn Du schon Egel im Teich hast kommt es auf ein paar mehr oder weniger nicht an. Da hilft Absammeln und Widerstandskraft der Fische stärken . Die chemische Keule schadet mehr  m.M.n.

Egel im Teich deutet immer auf "_irgendwann irgenwas aus der Natur entnommen_".
und 
so ist das eben mit der Natur ....   

bei einer Neuanlage solltest Du nichts aus dem altem Teich verwenden ,
was man nicht "KÄRCHER´n" kann

mfG


----------



## Peopls (10. März 2007)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*

Wie, nichts nehmen was man nicht kerchern kann?
Also wenn das so ist, denn sollte ich doch wohl lieber mit
6m³ Erde liebeugeln... so ein Käse ...


----------



## karsten. (10. März 2007)

*AW: Desinfektion von Pflanzen*



			
				Peopls schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, nichts nehmen was man nicht kerchern kann?
> Also wenn das so ist, denn sollte ich doch wohl lieber mit
> 6m³ Erde liebeugeln... so ein Käse ...




Hallo Gervin 

bitte nichts aus dem Zusammenhang reißen .
Wenn Du zB. ein Egelproblem hast musst Du bei der Neuanlage
eben alle Anhaftungen (zB. Brut) 
entweder vergiften .... (desinfizieren) 
oder 
abwaschen  (hochdruckreinigen?umgangssprachlich *kärchern*)

den Einwand mit den 6m³ Erde hab ich nicht verstanden :schizo 
oder willst Du ein Hochbeet anlegen      

mfG
schönes RestWE

ich wollte vorhin was abflexen und hatte nur ne BOSCH


----------

